# EN: come in (through) the front door



## Rocksong

Bonjour à tous !

J'aurais voulu savoir si la phrase "He came in (through) the front door" est correcte avec ou sans le "through". Peut-on l'omettre ou doit-on l'omettre ?
Merci !


----------



## Kwistax

Qu'est-ce que voudrait dire "he came in the front door"? 

"Through" est nécessaire pour donner un sens logique à la phrase.


----------



## Rocksong

J'avais entendu à la télévision "to go in the front door" sans le "through" du coup je me posais la question


----------



## Kwistax

"to go in the front door", ça voudrait dire "aller dans la porte de devant", alors je vois pas trop là, à moins de tout casser!

Ou bien c'est une sorte de paraphrase pour désigner l'espace autour de la porte d'entrée... Mais c'est bizarre.


----------



## Rocksong

Ok, merci alors !


----------



## jann

Je regrette de vous contredire, mais... 


Kwistax said:


> "to go in the front door", ça voudrait dire "aller dans la porte de devant", alors je vois pas trop là, à moins de tout casser!


Pas du tout.  _To go in_ et _to come in_ sont des phrasal verbs (des verbes à particules) qui veulent dire "entrer".  Impossible d'imaginer quelqu'un qui se trouve à l'intérieur de la porte !  L'idée d'entrer par telle ou telle ouverture est tellement forte que dans le cas d'une balle ou une fléchette, par exemple, qui se logeait dans la porte, on dirait forcément _it went in*to* the door_ pour éviter de donner l'impression que le projectile serait entré dans la pièce !



> Ou bien c'est une sorte de paraphrase pour désigner l'espace autour de la porte d'entrée... Mais c'est bizarre.


 C'est en effet une ellipse... très courante (en anglais américain, du moins), tout à fait compréhensible et parfaitement habituelle.  Rien de bizarre, je vous assure.


----------



## Rocksong

Merci bien Jann !


----------



## Kwistax

c'est effectivement très bizarre! Donc, en AE, vous dites "come in the front door" pour dire: "entrez par devant", c'est bien ça?


----------



## Oddmania

Salut,

J'ai trouvé ça sur Oxford Learner's Dictionaries:

*door*
*2*. The space when a door is open.
"Marc appeared through a door at the far end of the room". 
(_informal_) "She's just arrived—she's just *come in the door*". 
(_informal_) "He walked *out the door*".


----------



## Kwistax

Merci! 

En Anglais, c'est quand même l'usage de "in" qui reste curieux. Parce qu'après tout, même si on prend en compte l'espace entre le chambranle, ce n'est pas vraiment "tridimentionnel", pas un espace ou se mouvoir, on le franchit aussitôt... "Come in the room", ok, "come in the door", ça me perturbe, j'avoue!


----------



## Oddmania

C'est un peu la même logique lorsqu'on dit _He's just *outside *the door._


----------



## jann

Kwistax said:


> "Come in the room", ok, "come in the door", ça me perturbe, j'avoue!


Et pourtant, c'est l'inverse.  Il ne faut pas s'attendre à ce que le français et l'anglais soient toujours parallels. 

_Come in the room_  
_Come into the room_  = Venez/entrez dans la pièce !
C'est le verbe _to come_ suivi de la préposition _into_, qui indique à la fois la direction du mouvement (vers l'intérieur) et la déstination final (dedans). En effet, étant entré, vous êtes à l'intérieur de la pièce, dans la pièce, entre les 4 murs.  

_Come in (through/by) the front door_ = Entrez par la porte de devant
C'est le verbe à particule _come in_ avec omission par éllipse/périphrase de la préposition _through_ ou_ by_.  

cf.
_Enter the room_ = Pénétrer/entrer dans la pièce.
_Enter_ se construit sans préposition (à la différence d' "entrer") quand le complément indique l'espace dans lequel on pénètre.


----------



## Kwistax

jann said:


> Et pourtant, c'est l'inverse.  Il ne faut pas s'attendre à ce que le français et l'anglais soient toujours parallels.
> 
> 
> 
> _Come in (through/by) the front door_ = Entrez par la porte de devant
> C'est le verbe à particule _come in_ avec omission par éllipse/périphrase de la préposition _through_ ou_ by_.



Thanks! Now it's very clear!


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

_To come in the front door_ and _to come in through the front door_ are both perfectly acceptable and mean the same thing.


----------

